
YC Application - My 4th year, Can anyone with experience please review? - cod3boy
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zkWHtpgYdQBsjPuaW4fUI2Zl3QsPCHW2PepCV1pSJ0s/edit?usp=sharing
======
kevingrahl
Seems like your website is only a placeholder/not finished?

* When trying to click on either “LEARN MORE” or “View Pricing” (all six instances) nothing except the button animation is happening for me.

* The burger menu is opening an empty menu

I’m on iOS 11.3 and used Safari

~~~
cod3boy
Hi - we are reworking the website, not fully finished, will do before the
application submission.

------
sharemywin
On your website:

We streamline the whole process and help you every tools you need in one
place.

should probably read: We streamline the whole process and help you with every
tool you need in one place.

~~~
cod3boy
Thanks, correcting!

------
sharemywin
You might want to clarify what 25K is. Is that MRR.

or service/dev fees.

Is that total for the year etc?

Try not to "spin" things to investors as much as possible.

------
sharemywin
I can't get the site to work if I try to enter my name and email.

I tired with chrome on a desktop and IE.

~~~
cod3boy
Hi - we are reworking the website, not fully finished, will do before the
application submission.

